# Ferry Access to Masonboro Island????



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

I fired up Google Earth and Masonboro Island, just north of Carolina Beach, caught my attention. Nice long stretch of beach, 7.5 miles with no civilization or roads anywhere.

What's the scoop on this, is it private, is there a ferry, if so is 4x4 driving allowed.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Masonboro Island*

I think you can only get there by boat. I hear there is some good drum fishing in the Fall on the Island.

Darin


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

The place looks like a great place to get away for a weekend if you could get a boat ride or ferry out to the island


----------



## spot tail hunter (Sep 27, 2007)

the only way to get there is by your personal boat...great fishing though...


----------



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

Fished the island alot in my life and it is a great place to fish. Alot of walking but if you are persistant then you can find the fish. We try and go at least 2 times a year and camp on the island.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

No ORV traffic. If I am not mistaken it is protected from development.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yup,*

Nice place to fish. Its not inudated with the murkey water from Carolina Beach Inlet either. The best access is from eight the Carolina Beach Side, Dicks Bay, or Wirghtsville beach accross Masonboro Inlet. The North End, Masonboro, is more of a surfing mecca with an occasional topless subather. Getting to the island in the middle may be fruitless as there has been ongoing birdclosure the past few years. (Think Hatteras, but -No Foot Traffic-) There are a few less conspicuous access points but are not recommended at lower tides..........

Good fishing though.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Firespyder7 said:


> Nice place to fish. Its not inudated with the murkey water from Carolina Beach Inlet either. The best access is from eight the Carolina Beach Side, Dicks Bay, or Wirghtsville beach accross Masonboro Inlet. The North End, Masonboro, is more of a surfing mecca with an occasional topless subather. Getting to the island in the middle may be fruitless as there has been ongoing birdclosure the past few years. (Think Hatteras, but -No Foot Traffic-) There are a few less conspicuous access points but are not recommended at lower tides..........
> 
> Good fishing though.


Some good scenery for sure, and some good spear fishing along the jetty too. UNCW and the surfer mags have made the N. end a zoo. It's no longer the hush surf and fish spot it used to be.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

I heard theres a island somewhere that you get to by ferry there no road and some cottage that you can rent does anyone know about where this is or anything about it


----------



## CATCHBATTER&FRY (Jun 19, 2007)

I Think Your Talking About Ocracoke


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

no this island has from what i heard like 40 cottages no elec. or road 4x4 only it was talked about on here about a mouth ago


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

but thank you catch


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

I believe you are talking about the Core Banks. Core Banks are directly south of Ocracoke, ORV only on beach, you can catch a ferry there, and then camp. I have heard the fishing is good, but the mosquitos are even better!!


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

Do a search for portsmouth island..... take plenty of bug spray


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Island*

Is that what they call Drum Inlet? You take a ferry over and stay in little cabins with no electricity. They have hot water but no electricity. I think they have gas to cook with and heat water.

Pretty cool place.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Portsmouth and Lookout. I've fished both, and if you go when its relatively warm you'll definitely need bug spray. Fishing is great though, and the islands aren't crowded so you should have no problem getting some good structure to yourself.


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

Drum inlet is down by sea leval
http://marinas.com/view/inlet/1672


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

thank alot for your help guys thats the place


----------



## CATCHBATTER&FRY (Jun 19, 2007)

if you go just be careful,those barren islands can be dangerous at times and theres not much help around either.give a report when you get back.good luck


----------



## Salty Breezes (Feb 19, 2008)

*Masonboro info*

I just found this site; happy to find NC surf fishermen. 

I live across the ICW from Masonboro; go there at least twice a month. There used to be an outfit that ferried folks across to the north end, but they went out of business two years back. I'll let y'all know if any options surface this season. Right now, private boat is the only way to go. There is nothing out there -- no cabin, water, vehicle or ATV access -- just the way I like it. 

Folks are right that the north end is overrun, but the middle of the island is still fantastic -- I go over in my 14' jon boat all the time. Was over on Feb 9, no fish to be had. I'll let you know if/when things heat up. Generally speaking, I've had best luck for big blues in the summer, flounder late fall (november), but still haven't figured out whiting and red drum. 

I'll definitely be looking for drum advice come the fall.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Welcom Salt.*

Im right around then corner (so to speak) from you. I live in Eagles Nest.

Welcome to Pier and Surf.

I used to Canoe over to Masonboro from the boat launch their and camp on that spoil island just to the North of you on the masonboro side...Good fun.


----------



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

Form what I hear the drum fishing on Masonboro is better in late Nov. and through Dec. But you have to be willing to brave to cold.


----------

